# Kids TOO SWEET!



## Alien77721 (Aug 5, 2016)

So my boy is into helping dad with my "science projects". Long story short, we had a miscommunication today. His job was to do the sugar........Yeah. I found 1 too many 4 lb bags in the trash after pitching yeast. I'm at 1.100. Yeah. The yeast is working. I have bubbles going, but is this surplus of sugar going to kill my batch?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 5, 2016)

Alien77721 said:


> So my boy is into helping dad with my "science projects". Long story short, we had a miscommunication today. His job was to do the sugar........Yeah. I found 1 too many 4 lb bags in the trash after pitching yeast. I'm at 1.100. Yeah. The yeast is working. I have bubbles going, but is this surplus of sugar going to kill my batch?



That SG will get you a 14% +\- ABV wine, depending on how close it gets to .990. If your yeast is capable of it, it'll go just fine.


----------



## Alien77721 (Aug 5, 2016)

Johnd said:


> That SG will get you a 14% +\- ABV wine, depending on how close it gets to .990. If your yeast is capable of it, it'll go just fine.



Awesome thanks


----------



## Alien77721 (Aug 10, 2016)

Ok. Pee seems dead. No bubbles. No change in SG in 3 days. Suggestion? Worried too much sugar


----------



## heatherd (Aug 10, 2016)

Alien77721 said:


> Ok. Pee seems dead. No bubbles. No change in SG in 3 days. Suggestion? Worried too much sugar



You can't tell from bubbles whether it is fermenting - so you'll need to take a hydrometer reading to know your progress. It's likely that fermentation is still progressing.


----------



## Alien77721 (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been monitoring with a hydrometer every evening. It's stuck at 1.080


----------



## heatherd (Aug 10, 2016)

Sorry I misread your post about the SG. I would repitch yeast to see if you can get it to ferment more.


----------



## Alien77721 (Aug 10, 2016)

Just yeast or yeast/nutrient/energizer?


----------



## heatherd (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeast + nutrient would be good. EC-1118 is often used for this purpose, and has an alcohol tolerance up to 18%. It should get the job done.


----------



## Arne (Aug 11, 2016)

Is it in the upper 70's temp. wise? If so give it a good stir and whip some oxygen into it. Might need to add some more nutrient and energizer. If that doesn't make it go, try pitching some more yeast. Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 11, 2016)

Make sure you stir the juice daily also. Beginning stages of fermentation the yeast like O2. It's only been a few days, I would hold off on re-pitching yeast right away. Stir it and make sure your energizer and nutrient are at the levels recommended.,


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 11, 2016)

As mentioned, stir it twice daily without a lid locked on top of bucket. 
Also, did you use any nutrient to start with? I see no mention of it.

I made SP type wines all the time with SG of 1.100, so that has nothing to do with your issues.


----------



## Alien77721 (Aug 11, 2016)

Good deal. Yeah, I used everything in the recipe. I'll give it some time


----------



## knifemaker (Aug 11, 2016)

And a plus is, that no recipe is written in stone. With hard to start wines such as skeeter pee, as long as you have your nutrients in as needed, you can start adding your lemon juice after fermentation has started. I've never had a batch not start, but then I've always added just one bottle of LJ at the start, and the rest after fermentation is active.Dale​


----------



## prowlin4reds (Jan 12, 2017)

What yeast are you using? For higher alcohol content I use lalvin EC1118> I start all of my wines at 1.120 ( except Skeeter Pee That starts at 1.070)

I would suggest a yeast starter.
2 cups spring water
2 TBS sugar
1/2 tsp nutrient
1/4 tsp citric acid
1 packet ec1118

heat your water to 105 degrees and add all ingredients. give it a good stir and let it sit for an hour or so. Pour it in your fermenter. 
Hope it helps


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 17, 2017)

If it were mine, I'd split the batch into two primaries, double the batch by adding more of everything except sugar. I think you'll find the lower alcohol batches will be twice as much and twice as nice.


----------



## Arne (Feb 18, 2017)

Minnesotamaker said:


> If it were mine, I'd split the batch into two primaries, double the batch by adding more of everything except sugar. I think you'll find the lower alcohol batches will be twice as much and twice as nice.



Hey Lon, good to see ya. Arne.


----------

